# What you think about this dowel jointer from Triton? Triton TDJ600 Duo Dowel Jointer



## JerrodMcCrary

http://www.amazon.com/Triton-TDJ600-Duo-Dowel-Jointer/dp/B017DR9QZ2/ref=sr_1_6?s=hi&srs=11758130011&ie=UTF8&qid=1449870090&sr=1-6&keywords=triton Looks interesting to me, reminds me of the Freud version, or the Mafella. This is the Triton TDJ600 Duo Dowel Jointer


----------



## alittleoff

Lot of money to drill a dowel. And according to some questions and answers I read, it only goes to 8 mm and takes a special bit. I use a jig I bought a while back and it works really well. I didn't pay much for it but I can't remember the exact amount. I would have to use it and need it bad to pay that much.
Gerald


----------



## JerrodMcCrary

I was thinking it was a lot as well. I have read about other dowel jigs that cost just as much but are manual. I think dowel centers and drill press is all I will need, but I have not used dowels much.


----------



## BrianNH

Looks moderately interesting but kind of expensive and limited.

Last winter I bought the Jessem doweling jig (http://www.jessemdirect.com/JessEm_Dowelling_Jig_p/08350.htm) and I am pretty impressed with it. Very easy to use and quite versatile. No affiliation - just an impressed customer. I puchased the basic kit for 3/8" dowels which are easy to find or make.


----------



## JerrodMcCrary

BrianNH, that is a nice setup.


----------



## a1Jim

I agree with the others,there are less expensive dowel jigs and this unit only does 8mm dowels.


----------



## waho6o9

I couldn't find the dowel rail for the Triton as it looks like a Mafell replica.

In any event, run with the big dogs and get a Mafell.





A second mortgage may be required 

Here's more jigs to consider 
http://lumberjocks.com/search_results?cx=017914489645407774653%3Agwwk-zif3wk&cof=FORID%3A9&safe=high&q=shop+made+dowel+jigs&sa.x=0&sa.y=0


----------



## AlaskaGuy

You can get a self centering dowel jig for Harbor Freight for 14.99. Some how I don't think its it the same class as the Mafell or even made for the same purpose. You can always find something cheaper these days.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

The Mafell is at its best,.... and what it was really designed for, when used in the small cabinet shop putting cabinet boxes together. The other used are just a bonus. The Trition is a cheap knock off of the Mafell.

According to the video you can get cutters from 3mm to 16mm. Not just 8mm holes.

Watch the last 25% of this video.


----------



## JoshfromDE

I just joined Lumberjocks today and this is my first post…

I realize this is an older post, but I'm considering this dowel joiner by Triton. To me, it looks like a really good compromise between a biscuit joiner and a Festool Domino. (Like a lot of other woodworkers, I really want the Domino, but I can't stomach the price tag.) Rockler sells this tool for $200, but it looks like it's currently on back order. So the price tag is at least comparable with a good biscuit joiner, in general.

I agree with others that there are less-expensive doweling jigs out there, but to me the real strength of this type of tool (like a biscuit joiner or Domino) is it takes out the guesswork. If the tool speeds up production and eliminates the need for a tape measure, I am personally willing to pay a little extra money (with emphasis on "a little").

I plan to use this tool to index and reinforce joints for assembly and glue up (panels, cabinet boxes, furniture leg-and-apron assemblies, etc.). The joints will likely be reinforced with screws in many cases, so the added strength of the dowel would be a bonus.

I've read through all the posts so far, and I'm wondering if any members have actually used this tool and what their thoughts are. I don't own any Triton tools, so any thoughts on these tools (both positive and negative) would be appreciated.


----------



## Wayland

I agree with your analysis and would like to hear from owners of the tool. Whether it is expensive or not depends on your usage, the value of your time, and the quality of the results..


----------



## wuddoc

I have a Mafell Duo-Doweler DD40P. We have bits from 5mm to 10mm. This covers holes fore case construction (8 mm) and shelf supports (5 or 6 mm) holes based on the 32mm system. The Triton offered uses 8 mm bits but in there overseas brochure they mention bit sizes of 5 mm to 10 mm. If you are going to use the Triton in 32 mm construction see if you can get more than just the 8 mm bits.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

There is a huge price difference between the Mafell and the Triton. I wonder why?


----------



## BillWhite

I'll just keep usin' my old General turret style doweling jig. $12.00, and it still works after all these years.
Bill


----------



## mojapitt

I have it and really like it. That being said, I do find it limited sometimes and not as multipurpose as I had hoped.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> I ll just keep usin my old General turret style doweling jig. $12.00, and it still works after all these years.
> Bill
> 
> - Bill White


Maybe I'm wrong but the Triton and Mefell double dowers while could be used for some other things but it look to me to be primarily for build boxes. Something your 12.00 jig would not excel at.

The huge difference in price between Trition and Mafell is probably how accurately they can place holes. If the holes can not be placed quickly and accurately what good are they to the small shop making doweled cabinet boxes.


----------



## SirIrb

Google "Newton B-100" (or B-7 or B-600). Look for one on CL. You will then thank me for being the wise tool rec'er.

Faceframes bow to the Newton.

No, no, dont you-you over there in the corner-even mention a bizkut jointer. Dont do it! They suck.

Steve
Who has a B-600 and wont sell it.


----------



## Wayland

I looked at the Triton I mentioned before and the ones I found were 220 volt. I didn't see any 110 Volt ones. If it's only 220v that ends it for me.


----------



## Woodchuck2010

> Looks moderately interesting but kind of expensive and limited.
> 
> Last winter I bought the Jessem doweling jig (http://www.jessemdirect.com/JessEm_Dowelling_Jig_p/08350.htm) and I am pretty impressed with it. Very easy to use and quite versatile. No affiliation - just an impressed customer. I puchased the basic kit for 3/8" dowels which are easy to find or make.
> 
> - BrianNH


Me too. I bought the whole kit, but love it. I'm making 2 end tables with it now. Very versatile. Looks cool too. haha.


----------



## kroginold

According to the tech specs, the Triton comes with 10 mm bits in Europe and 8 mm in US ( at least the Rockler units) They will take 6 mm to 10 mm bits, but they don't seem to sell these in US. They are compatible with Mafell accessories. I am looking at getting one for various uses, not just joining boards together ( I have a Domino for that).


----------



## kroginold

By the way, US version is 110v.


----------



## wuddoc

According to a member of the Mafell Users Forum a CMT (orange) bit shank works in the Mafell Duo-Doweler. There appears to be some discussion and speculation on the forum that CMT might make the bits for Mafell.

The difference mentioned on the forum is the CMT drilling portion of the bits are slightly shorter by a few mm. I wonder if the CMT bits would work in the Triton?


----------



## realcowtown_eric

You know in some plus years of wood butchery, I have detested the dowel joint, but they are still necessary in some constructions. The jig I prefer is the Marples M148. Alas only available on the used market,

Why do I prefer this, you can cobble up rods to do dowels on caresses up to 24". ie an entire gable. None of the others can do that,

here's a hint of what it looks like
https://forum.canadianwoodworking.com/filedata/fetch?id=941296&d=1319440704

This is worth the investment if your partial to dowelss. and believe me, I have multiple other dowelling jigs on the shelf I could use, and do, but when push comes to shove, none of the stanley/general.other jigs exstend beyond the basic one or two dowel assembly

I much prefer biscuits, but some of my architectural clients want o modify Ikeas fixtures to fit their offices, and that takes me into duplicating dowel placement on gables. something that no plebeian dowel jigs can do

Marples m148 just rocks

Eric in Cowtown


----------



## finewoodbutcher

I picked up the Triton from Rockler for 200.00 and free shipping. I am a cabinetmaker/woodworker. First project was a custom set of sliding barn doors out of Alder. Setup and application was very fast and easy. All holes lined up perfectly. I plan on using this machine for all my cabinet boxes and for applied finished ends. It takes any right hand thread bit as long as it's 8mm shank and has a flat milled on it. The Mafell bits are super pricy but CMT has a full range of sizes on Amazon for under 20.00/ea. I plan on making a new plexi sight window as the three lines are slightly off but that is easy to fix.

https://www.amazon.com/CMT-307-080-11-Diameter-Right-Hand-Rotation/dp/B000P4HJCI/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1480175221&sr=8-14&keywords=cmt+dowel+drill+8mm+shank


----------



## Loren

Freud sold a version of a similar tool for awhile.

If Triton gets around to making the 32mm alignment
rails it would make the tool more useful.

It's close enough to the Mafell that I think the
Mafell rails would fit but like all German stuff 
those cost and arm and a leg.


----------



## runswithscissors

Last time I uttered that saying, I realized, just as the words were beyond retrieving back into my mouth, that I was talking to a one-legged guy. I've avoided saying it ever since.

In a similar vein, I try to avoid referring to the "many ways to skin a cat" whenever my cat is around. He hates that saying.


----------

